# Banjo pictures that kids took today!



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Banjo helping to do some homework 










Banjo playing with a teddy 










Banjos wonky crest! 










Banjo looking crazy!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Does helping with homework involve chewing paper and stealing pens?  Banjo is so gorgeous! Great photos.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes! Banjo is very annoying Hee!! Hee!!
The first photo is probably the clearest as he jumps around evrywhere making it a bit tricky to take a clear photo of him!


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

Banjo is *gorgeous*!!!
Love the wonky crest, Emerson has one too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great photos
Banjo is adorable


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks all for the friendly comments!

Thats what we like about this forum! Everyone is positive and show a real love of birds-everyones birds!!

We also like how this forum is kid friendly, as my children really enjoy looking at all the pictures and reading all the posts about everyones birds!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

feathers said:


> We also like how this forum is kid friendly, as my children really enjoy looking at all the pictures and reading all the posts about everyones birds!


My kids love looking at everyones tiels as well  they can't believe all the different mutations everyone has


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

What a cutie.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

"Sorry Sir, my homework was eaten by my Tiel!!" LOL!!

Beautiful photos, Banjo is a beauty.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I am sure the no:1 child might try to use that excuse in the future! LOL!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

feathers said:


> I am sure the no:1 child might try to use that excuse in the future! LOL!!


The best thing is that it could be a completely legitimate excuse!! With my two shredders on the prowl i wouldn't be suprised to turn around and find my homework in shreds....convincing my teachers, hmm, that's another matter.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Helping with home work here involes chewing the books and walking all over them so its impossible to read them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> "Sorry Sir, my homework was eaten by my Tiel!!" LOL!!.


That would be funny could you see the teachers face...lol  usually its my homework was eaten by the dog.


----------

